# أسطوانه تعليم صيانه وتركيب الكمبيوتر



## jojo_josiph (15 مارس 2007)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس



اقدم لكم اسطوانة مهمة لشرح تركيب وصيانة الكمبيوتر بالفيديو

الشرح باللغة العربية بالصوت والصورة


الاسطوانة مرفوعة على موقع megaupload.com


الاسطوانه هامه جدا وممتازة للغايه ... وهذة صور من الاسطوانة



























DOWNLOAD
الملف الرئيسي للأسطوانه بصيغة iso
و مضغوط ببرنامج winrar
ومقسم الى 5 ملفات



الجزء الاول MB 103 

الجزء الثاني MB 103 

الجزء الثالث MB 103 

الجزء الرابع MB 103​ 
الجزء الخامس MB 20​ 

المجموع MB 432

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم ​


----------



## men@ elgm@l (17 مارس 2007)

كويس 

بس ياريت تتعب شويه 

وتحاول تجمعها كلها فى جزء واحد

يشتغل علطول 
م غير ما نتعب الاعضاء 

بس هو موضوع ممتاز


----------



## shadymokhles (23 مارس 2007)

*شكرا ياجوجو على الاسطوانه جميله *

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*

*موضوع جميل جدا*​


----------



## meme85 (8 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: أسطوانه تعليم صيانه وتركيب الكمبيوتر*

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاسطوانة لكن 
للاسف الروابط ما اشتغلت عندي !!!


----------

